# Karten Lowrance HDS



## Shira11 (29. Oktober 2010)

Hallo an alle!

Da ich vor habe mir ein HDS-5 mit LSS-1 Modul zuzulegen frage ich mal als GPSMAP Garmin User wie es hier mit den Karten aussieht.

Bei Garmin verwende ich auf der Donau die Topo Österreich und am Meer die Vision Karte.

Wie ist das mit Lowrance auf der Donau?#h


----------



## martinp (30. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Karten Lowrance HDS*

Die Topokarte der Donau mittels GPSMapEdit in eine .lmc Karte exportieren und rein damit ins HDS, fertig.
Hast warscheinlich auch die s-57 Dateien der Donau von Doris, oder?


----------



## Shira11 (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Karten Lowrance HDS*



martinp schrieb:


> Die Topokarte der Donau mittels GPSMapEdit in eine .lmc Karte exportieren und rein damit ins HDS, fertig.
> Hast warscheinlich auch die s-57 Dateien der Donau von Doris, oder?


 
Ja die hab ich auch!

Kann man die auch reinspielen?


----------



## martinp (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Karten Lowrance HDS*

Also GPSMapEdit kann die s-57 Datei nicht lesen aber dafür Global Mapper, mit dem Program kannst auch in .lmc exportieren.
Die Datei kannst nachher ins HDS einspielen.


----------



## Shira11 (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Karten Lowrance HDS*



martinp schrieb:


> Also GPSMapEdit kann die s-57 Datei nicht lesen aber dafür Global Mapper, mit dem Program kannst auch in .lmc exportieren.
> Die Datei kannst nachher ins HDS einspielen.


 
Ok, Danke das probier ich mal aus.


----------



## Shira11 (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Karten Lowrance HDS*

Hallo Martin,

ich hab vor einem Jahr einmal mehrer Karten aud SeemyEMC als png rausgespielt in ein anderes programm rein (name des programms vergessen) die Koordinaten gesetzt diese als mp datei gespeichert und jetzt seh ich diese im GPSmapEdit. Ich kann sie alledings nicht in ein anderes Format speichern. (liegt das an der unregistrierten Version?)
Ist das die Vorgehensweise die Du meinst oder gehts kürzer auch?#h


----------



## martinp (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Karten Lowrance HDS*

Wenn du die Datei im GPSMapEdit offen hast, gehst links oben auf File / Export / Lowrance lcm map (*.lcm)
und das Programm erstellt dir eine .lcm Datei im gleichen Ortner.
Dies wäre nun die Datei die du im HDS verwenden kannst.


----------



## Shira11 (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Karten Lowrance HDS*

Ausser OZI Explorer sind alle anderen grau hinterlegt und somit nicht anwählbar.


----------



## Shira11 (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Karten Lowrance HDS*

Hat die 46XG bei der Donau die Kilometrierung und die Leuchtfeuer miteingezeichnet?


----------



## martinp (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Karten Lowrance HDS*

Da die Datei ~125.000KB hat, wird das in der nicht registrierten Version wahrscheinlich nicht möglich sein.
Vermute ich zumindest mal, anders kann ich es mir auch nicht erklären.
Mach mal eine Versuch.mp Datei mit deutlich weniger KB (z.B. 10-20) und Versuche es dann noch ein mal.


----------



## Shira11 (1. November 2010)

*AW: Karten Lowrance HDS*

Hast Du die Donaukarte von der Doris schon fertig für Lowrance?


----------



## Dirk_001 (1. November 2010)

*AW: Karten Lowrance HDS*

Hallo,
die Ergebnisse wenn man eine Garmin Topo Karte mit GPSMapedit in ein lcm-Format konvertiert sind eher ernüchternd. Viele Features bleiben da auf der Strecke. Bei den Bluechart Karten ists noch extremer aber als Basis zum Karten basteln brauchbar.

Wenn du die Export Option nach Lowrance nicht hast dann fehlt dir die passende DLL. Die gibts aber auf der Homepage.
Ihr könnte ja mal ein paar Screenshots von euren Werken ins Forum stellen :m

Grüsse
Dirk


----------



## martinp (1. November 2010)

*AW: Karten Lowrance HDS*



Shira11 schrieb:


> Hast Du die Donaukarte von der Doris schon fertig für Lowrance?


 
Ja, mir hat da in erster Linie Sockeye hier aus dem Forum sehr geholfen, danke noch mal dafür. #h
Er hat mir dazumal den Tipp gegeben das es am einfachsten mit dem Global Mapper geht, da kannst dir die
Karte außerdem auch noch in 3D ansehen.
Echt genial das Programm!!!

*Kleiner Vorgeschmack?!?*
Ein Trichter von ~18 Metren Tiefe und ~20 Metern Durchmesser.


----------



## Shira11 (1. November 2010)

*AW: Karten Lowrance HDS*

Welchen Donauabschnitt hast Du da?


----------



## martinp (1. November 2010)

*AW: Karten Lowrance HDS*

Schlögener Schlinge


----------



## zanderheli (1. November 2010)

*AW: Karten Lowrance HDS*

Ich fische auch in der Donau und hab auch mit den Doris Karten viel probiert. So hab ich sie auch auf mein Hand GPS (Garmin) gespielt.

Alles ziemlich unnötig, da die für uns wichtigen Randbereiche gelöscht wurden und sowieso keine Details zu sehen waren.

Nun benutze ich DRDEPTH um meine Karten selbst zu erstellen und es funktioniert sehr gut. Mit der Sidescan Funktion beim HDS 5 kann ich sogar kleinere Felsen und Gesteinsfelder erkennen und auf der LCM Karte einzeichnen. Obwohl das SS sonst noch eher unfertig wirkt.

alles liebe
Heli


----------



## martinp (1. November 2010)

*AW: Karten Lowrance HDS*

Das stimmt, die aktuelle Karte ist für Uferangler eher bescheiden.
Ich habe mir die Karte das erste Mal vor ca. 4 Jahren runter geladen und
da waren die Randbereiche bei weitem besser und detaillierter eingezeichnet.

@zanderheli:
Schön wenn man ein Boot dort liegen hat mit dem man die Bereiche genau absuchen kann,
fischt du auch im bereich Schlögen?


----------



## zanderheli (2. November 2010)

*AW: Karten Lowrance HDS*

Ich fische in der Wachau. Ich lasse ab und zu mein Boot rein, fange aber auch nicht besser, aber viel gemütlicher.

alles liebe
heli


----------



## Shira11 (3. November 2010)

*AW: Karten Lowrance HDS*

Hallo,

die Tiefendaten interresieren mich sowieso nicht wirklich den ich hab ein LSS-1 System. Wichtig sind mir die Kilometrierung und die Fahrinne, Leuchttürme,...

Aber so wie´s aussieht ist das sehr viel action#h


----------

